# Upgrading Equipment, buy my stuff



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

I hope it's ok to post it here, seeing as the Marketplace is only for Aquarium related. If it's the wrong place, please MODs move it to the right area.

I am doing a serious equipment upgrade and so I am selling my VERY gently AND professionally used equipment. Those who do not know who I am, as I have been totally MIA on most fish/plant forums for the last few months, here is what I do with this equipment (http://egfoto.com)

Canon 50D Body with Grip $950 or $1000 with RSS L-bracket
Canon 100mm 2.8 USM Macro Lens $425
Canon 60mm 2.8 Macro Lens $350
Canon 85mm 1.8 lens $350

Please PM me here or contact me at [email protected]. I am located in Northridge, Socal and WILL SHIP.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The 100 mm lens is the best macro lens out there for our kind of photography. I love mine.

Too bad you aren't selling an MP-E 65mm lens, and too bad you aren't in CT


----------



## intermediate_noob (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry for the elementary question, but these are all Canon lenses correct?

Also, will you ship?


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

intermediate_noob said:


> Sorry for the elementary question, but these are all Canon lenses correct?
> 
> Also, will you ship?


Sorry, left that out. Yeah, I will ship no problem, and all my lenses are Canon, and in great (I would almost say like-new) condition. I do not use them for family photos, it's 95% stuff for magazines and other publications.


----------

